# how many shrimp



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon that I'm going to put a female betta in, a mystery snail (or you could call it apple snail) and some ghost shrimp.If i get only one snail and betta how many ghost shrimp could I put in the tank?*question


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Depends on how hungry the betta gets. 1-2 if you want to feed minimally and provide plenty of hiding spaces for the shrimp. Up to 10 if you would like to feed generously, but you will need a very densely planted and/or structured tank for the shrimp to feel safe and not stressed in. I would recommend live plants and driftwood if you would like to keep lots of shrimp, and they LOVE moss.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think it matters too much. However many you get, they will all eventually be gone.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yea that betta will probably eat them.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah not getting any shrimp or anything because she is pissed off  she bit my hand lol


----------

